# Schwimm und Naturteich



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

*Ph-Wert senken*

 
Hallo
Frage an die Teichprofis,
ich habe einen sehr hohen Ph-Wert 8,5 bis 8,7 und einen KH 4 dadurch bedingt auch viele Fadenalgen.
Meine Frage: ist es möglich mit kohlesauren Futter-Kalk ben Ph-Wert zu senken so auf Ph 7 und den KH anzuheben so das der PH-Wert dann
bei rund 7 bleibt?
Würden dadurch auch die Fadenalgen im wachstum gehämt?

mfg
Trox3


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Trox,

eine Frage, die auch mich im Augenblick stark beschäftigt. Alle möglichen Substanzen werden zum Absenken des pH-Wertes diskutiert, aber nichts weiss 100 pro zu überzeugen. Am Ende des Tages wird man sagen müssen: Zitronensäure scheint noch am geeignetsten zu sein.

Deine KH schint ja wirklich schon durchzuhängen. Und damit ist die Möglichkeit, den pH-Wert durch Säuren abzusenken, stark gemindert. Vielleicht erst ewas aufkalken ? Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob da nicht zuerst der pH-Wert noch steigt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## chrisgruebl (8. März 2005)

Servus

Ich möchte im Frühjahr (wenn es doch mal kommt) anfangen einen Teich anzulegen. 

Zweck des Teiches: z.t Schwimmen/Planschen (Kinder 4/6/8 Jahre...) aber auch einfach nur so zum anschauen ;-)

Er sollte nicht zu groß werden (Arbeit) aber halt auch nicht so klein das er 'instabil' wird wenn die Sonne draufscheint.

Ich dachte an eine L-Form, das lange Teil des L wird der Schwimm und Planschbereich (mit Tiefe ca. 1m mit Abstufung zu 1,5m - das Eck des L ein wenig Flachwasserzone (30-60 cm Tiefe!?) und das kurze Teil dann wieder Tiefer (1-5 bis 2 m?) rein für Pflanzen/Tiere etc., am Rande des kurzen Teils möchte ich einen kleinen Hügel bauen (event. unter dem Hügel einen kleinen Technikraum für Schaltungen, Pumpen etc.), von diesem Hügel führt dann ein kleiner Bachlauf in den Tiefen bzw. Flachwasserbereich.

Die Flachwasserzone also quasi als Abgrenzung zwischen Schwimm und Naturbereich.

Ein paar Goldfische o.ä. werden wohl auch reinkommen, weiters (befürchte ich) kommen womöglich ein paar __ Enten (sind am Land, Enten laufen zumindest ab und zu über die Wiese), wenn der Teich diese verkraftet, würde es mich auch freuen....

Was Teichbau betrifft bin ich neuling (von der Pfütze die ich bei meinen Eltern mal baute abgesehen - das war aber ein reiner Naturteich mit ca. 2x4m)

Den Teich würde ich von der größe ca. 4x7m langes Teil und ca. 4x4 kurzer Teil planen. Zu klein?

Schwimmen selbst werden in erster Linie die Kinder, ein paar mal werde ich sicher auch reingehen aber das wird eher nicht die Regel sein.. und wenn die Kinder mal ausser Haus sind, wird wohl auch der Schwimmteil umgewidmet.

Einstieg hätte ich geplant als Naturstufen mit. ca. 20cm höhe auf der schmalen Seite des langen L-Teils (haben sehr harten Lehmboden - da sollten diese problemlos halten?)

Weiters eine kleine Holzbrücke über den Flachwasserbereich, weiteres würde mir eine kleine Insel gefallen (wie baut man so eine am besten, auf die Folie drauf?)

Wegen Reinigung? Eine Pumpe kommt ohnehin wegen Bachlauf (wäre Solarpumpe geplannt - Pannel kommt schräg auf die abgewandte Seite des 'Hügels' - event. zusätzlicher Windgenerator am anderen Ende des Grundstückes) - Die Solar/Windstromversorgung wird dann auch eine event. Wegbeleuchtung am Ufer speisen.

Ich habe schon einiges über Filterränder und ähnliches gelesen, aber wohl noch nicht ganz verstanden (über Pumpe wird das Wasser und 'Schmutzteil'  dorthin gepumpt...?)

Tja, was meint Ihr Profis dazu?

cu
Chris - aus dem frostigen UpperAustria


----------



## StefanS (8. März 2005)

Hallo Chris,

ich picke mir einfach einmal zwei, drei Teilaspekte heraus:

_Größe:_ Die geplante Größe erscheint mir zum Schwimmen schon arg klein. Zum Planschen/Abkühlen reicht es allemal. Der kurze Schenkel mit 4 x 4 Metern ist eigentlich zu klein, um als Schwimmbereich voll zu zählen. Etwas positiver sehe ich die Sache schon, wenn er Schwimmbereich durch senkrechte Wände abgegrenzt ist. Allerdings sehe ich konstruktive Probleme und bin nicht unbedingt ein Verfechter von "Mauern".

_Insel:_ Eine Insel hat einen enormen Platzbedarf. Taugt, meine ich, nicht für einen Teic der angedachten Größe. Mache einfach einmal Schnittzeichnung und Du weißt, was ich meine. Die Folie kommt - bis auf die vielleicht letzten 20 cm *auf* die Insel.

_Pumpe:_ Mache Dich im Web einmal über die verfügbaren Solarpumpen schlau. Sie sind alle *viel* zu leistungsschwach - oder extrem teuer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## chrisgruebl (9. März 2005)

Servus Stefan

Größe:
Äh, der 4x4 m Bereich war als Naturteich gedacht, der 4x7 als Schwimmbereich.

Jedoch nach Studien unsere Bauverordnung, bis 35qm und 1,5 Tiefe geht es einfach (Bauanzeige mit Skizze und 35,-EUR oder so, darüber nur per Bauverhandlung, Plan von Architekten, Unterschriften, Bauverhandlung, Begehung etc...)

Ich muss mal nachfragen, aber ich denke mir 2 Teiche a max. 35 qm sollten kein Problem sein ;-)

Hier hätt ich mir gedacht, Bachlauf in einen 'erhöhten' Teich (Natur/Fische ca. 3x7m), von diesem geht dann ein Bachlauf in den Schwimmteich (ca. 4x7m), muss ich aber erst noch abklären.

Jedoch Bauverhandlung etc. möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt antun und so wird das ganze ein bischen interessanter da insgesamt 3 Stufen (Quellbecken, Naturteich, Schwimmteich)..... 

Mauern möchte ich auch nicht gerade im Teich haben... zu steilen Uferwänden - die sollten kein Problem sein, die Grube für unseren Keller wurde fast senkrecht gegraben und der Baggerfahrer hat laufend gestöhnt wie hart das Zeug ist (ab 30 cm Tiefe geht es nur mit der Spitzhacke weiter :-( )

Insel:
Ja dachte ich mir, besser ein paar Einbuchtungen (Halbinseln)....

Pumpe:
Ja leider, bisher habe ich nur die SXT 2000 bei Conrad gefunden die Halbwegs tauglich ist, dafür kann die direkt betrieben werden - oder ich mache doch gleich eine Pufferanlage und nehme eine normale 12V oder mit einem Konverter eine normale 230V Pumpe.
Ich hätte jedoch gerne die Pumpe selbst nicht im Wasser sondern nur die Ansaugung, Pumpe dann event. in einem kleinen Schacht neben dem Schwimmteich?

cu
Chris


----------



## chrisgruebl (9. März 2005)

*Erster Entwurf*

Servus

Anbei mal ein erster Entwurf des Bachlauf, Fischteich und Schwimmteiches

Fängt bei H150 mit einem kleinen Becken (1m durchm.!? - Vogeltränke) an, über Bachlauf/kleine Wasserfälle zum Fischteich (ca. 7x3,5m - T ca. 120) auf H100cm, von dort dann wieder mit Bachlauf/kleinen Wasserfällen und durch ein weiteres kleines Becken dann in den Schwimmteich (ca. 4x7m - T max. 150.

Von dort über einen Skimmer (Einbau am Rand) - Pumpe geht das Wasser wieder hoch.

Über den Fischteich event. eine kleine Brück schräg drüber, am unteren Bachlauf entlang ein kleiner Weg hoch zur Brücke....

Wind kommt meistens aus NW, im W stehen ein paar ca. 25m Hohe Nadelbäume (Nachbargrundstück, ca. 25m vom Teich weg), in NW ist nur Wiese und dann Felder.

Haus/Terrase liegt im NO, SO ist dann nach ein paar Meter Grundstückende (Hecke), nach NW geht das Grundstück noch ca. 40m.

Wünsche, Beschwerden, Anregungen????

cu
Chris - aus dem verschneiten Oberösterreich - aktuell kleiner Schneesturm bei 0 Grad :-(


----------

